# Teyrx Clutching...Totally Confused



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, so i have attempted to read ALL the information in here about clutching and now my brain feels like it is melting in my skull. (P425 please dont bite my head off for posting this) I have the EPI "mudder" clutch kit for my 08 Teryx. It has an almond/lime green setup. You can see in my sig what I am running and what will be done in the next few weeks. My questions are:

Is this a good setup for the 29.5 Terms?
What will it do to my speed? ( I am wanting to stay in the 50mph range)
What kind of stall will I have?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

According to Chad at EPI, that's the kit you'd want to run with 27-28" tires. So you might be ok running it w/ the 29 Terms as well. 

I'd try it out first and see how she does, if you still need more torque on the bottom, then see about getting a different secondary spring.


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thx, but so I can start getting a little understanding of the chart, if I wanted more low end, would I go to the down to the blue or up to the Green secondary?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Red is what I'd go for.


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

But from what I am seeing on the EPI website, the lowest they have for a Teryx is blue. Will the red for a BF fit?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah.. I had to look again I thought they had a red as well.

yeah go blue if you need more low end.


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, so I have emailed Shawn fro EPI. I wanted to know if the Red secondary for the BF would fit. He says that it is .080 off and will not go. So the best you can do for now from EPI is the Blue. I am ordering one and I will let you know how it does with the 29.5 Terms.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8029

check that thread, obviously you wouldnt need THAT much clutch from dalton but, info might help


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, I think that would be a little much. I am gonna run the Lime Green for a bit and see how it feels, but I am also gonna go ahead and order the Blue. Test em both and see what I like best. If i dont like either i will just switch out to the Dalton setup.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure why they say the red doesn't fit but I'm running one in mine. If you really want to take care of any clutching issues up front, I'd get the VFJ stage 3 mod done.


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

HeadC1 said:


> Not sure why they say the red doesn't fit but I'm running one in mine. If you really want to take care of any clutching issues up front, I'd get the VFJ stage 3 mod done.


where is your speed at with the red?


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I also have a 45% gear reduction so I really don't pay attention to top end lol, and it wouldn't be a very good comparison.

I forgot that I also put a brute force cup (part that holds the spring behind the clutch) on my clutch with the red spring to really stiffen it up. If I remember correctly I also had installed the red spring with the teryx "cup" for a while too.


----------



## noshoes (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you like the red spring with the bf cup or the teryx cup? I'm gonna put the red in mine this weekend.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

It's stiffer with the bf cup because it puts more preload on it. I like the bf cup better.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

we did a red secondary with stock primary on my buddies 08 on 30 backs. It made all the difference in the world. We had a yellow but I wound up putting it in my Cat.......... The teryx springs are friggin huge compaired to a stock 650 spring.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Update, I'm running the red primary now with the red secondary (with BF cup) and put it through some of the nastiest mud last weekend with no problems. Absolutely loved it. Really felt like the little bit of stall that it added helped out a lot.


----------

